# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Sick vid of teeth and bites

## Peachy

Someone on the pacman frog page posted pics of a pacman's sharp teeth, other than the ones in their lower jaw. This video shows the similar attribute that pyxies and pacmans share. Blood included so no whiners!

----------


## Jimifrog

That was awesome!  I am now even more scared of my frogs than I was five minutes ago.

----------


## Peachy

Its crazy. You can hear the others calling in the background. Assuming this is in South Africa.

----------


## Chomp

this is exactly what i meant when i say no captive bred frog Pixie can match the overall quality of a true Wild South African Giant Male like that. Awesome video

----------


## Sublime

Wow; I thought I saw every single pixie video on youtube, but not this one.  These frogs are no joke haha.  Very cool video, thanks for sharing.  Yeah, I could hear the other ones in the background as well.

----------


## Chomp

wow i just turned the sound on and it did sound like a vicious dog bite or something haha

----------


## Peachy

I can now see how even lions are scared of them

----------


## Carlos

ABF thoughts:  "Get that stick of my mouth!  There, that bite will show you not to bust my lips!  Oh, so you want more... take that and now stop blabbering and bleeding on my grass!  Humans...  :Frog Smile:  !"

----------


## Eel Noob

lol African bullfrog 1 - man 0

That is exactly how my young pyxie Bruce acts.





.

----------


## chris2pher

love it

----------


## Gail

and this is why I have grey tree frogs & fowler's toads.

----------

